# Seachem Stability or Tetra Safe Start?



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do you have to use either? Stability is not the same kind of product as tetra safestart. However, you can just cycle your tank without either. It's not a requirement to use any product (except for a dechlorinator if you are using tap water).


----------



## MotherNature (Apr 20, 2012)

I personally don't use either product. They have a limited shelf life, so you can buy them but they may or may not work. I know people who have used both products successfully, and also people who have used both products and found them as useful as regular water for helping a tank cycle along. Some people choose to use them, but I agree with VeeSe that neither product is necessary.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

tetra safe start works better IME. Don't do any water changes until the tank is cycled, should take 10-14 days.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I think they both suck.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

eklikewhoa said:


> I think they both suck.


No reason why you say they suck? They just do? Ive cycled tanks in 4-5 days with safe start. How does that suck?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vinniemabuna (Oct 20, 2006)

I have used seachem stability even on a saltwater tank with good outcome. I put 5 albino plecos-1 inch then 10 , 1 inch albino cories, 2 weeks later, its now 4 weeks and all are doing good, good product. This was with a mostly planted tank with driftwood-manzanita.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

with planted tanks I've never gone through a cycle, just plant as I want fully and fill with water then fish. 

with fish only tanks I've always just filled with water, hardscaped, let water temp stabilize over night and fill with fish. 


I do frequent large water changes and never had a single problem doing it this way for about 15yrs now. 

The one time I tried using the two above cause some locals swore by it, I got a mean bacteria bloom and a donkey spike in ammonia which caused problems with my fish. After a few days messing with the crap I went back to my methods and did a 100% water change and everything was back to normal. 

I don't see how "live" bacteria can live in a bottle with no food source, no temp requirement, no shelf life and somehow "adapt" to both anaerobic or aerobic life just like that. 

The only thing I question less is the older Bio-spira that had to be refrigerated and had a shelf life.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

I think you're slandering a product that you have very little experience with. So youre saying theres no way a bacterial bloom or ammonia spike could have been from any other possible source in the aquarium? How did you "mess with it"so for a few days? Its open and pour, not much messing to do. There is a shelf life on the product (somewhere in the 1.5-2 year range cant remember exact number) I agree with you that starting a tank with water changes is the best way but not everyone has the time to do very frequent water changes for over a month. So for a few bucks more ( price varies by size) people can cycle a tank in a very short amount of time with little to no effort. Thanks for at least posting your experience with it rather than a simple "it sucked" Seems from my readings that its about 50% effective at cycling in under 5 days and about 80-90% effective at reducing the amount of time it takes to cycle. The bacteria i believe is in a "hibernal" state and can therefor last a long time on a shelf

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

